# Hii (new member)



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi ! 

I'm a new member, so thought I'd come and introduce myself.

I'm Gem and have been riding on and off for 16 years now. I currently have on loan a real quirky cheeky chappy called Joey. He's a 15.3hh chestnut Spanish/Egyptian Arab gelding.

He was hand reared and really is a 'people horse'. We're looking forward to competing at endurance next year. 










(excuse naf picture: it's off my phone)

Gem. x X x


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

Need more pics. I love Arabs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas! Arabs are great!! He does look like a character with those eyes.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from Texas! Arabs are great!! He does look like a character with those eyes.



she even has the right kind of saddle on him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hi and welcome you have a cutie on your hands and those eyes say trouble...lol


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

He certainly is trouble ! Little b**ger dragged his feet the whole way on the lanes today but as soon as we hit moorland ! WOAH !!! he can't half go !

It's a good job he's cute because he really is trouble !


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

beauitful horse. welcome


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Greetings... have Arabs myself..


----------

